# Orbea Rise Demo



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

A local shop has a demo in my size (XL) so I decided to take it out for a spin on my local trails. Amazing machine!

I tackled some very steep climbs. Normally, I am riding an XC hardtail with 100mm fork that I have to hike it up several extended sections. The Rise climbed it all excerpt for the steepest portions, which are made more difficult due to loose rocks and gravel.

After fiddling around with Ecco and Trail modes, I found it was the most fun in Boost so that's where I put it most of the time. Actually, the trail mode was decent and I think if I owned one I'd use that mode the most in order to get more battery time out of it. I managed approx. 17 miles with 3,000 feet of climbing in 2 hours before I got the red light. I think that means 20% battery left, although I'm not sure. Does that seem right? I was expecting to get more range out of it. But I do understand that having it in Boost all the tome is a big drain.

I'd love to have one but I'm going to think on it, and demo some other bikes too. It's not like I could buy one right now even if I wanted too bc inventory is so scarce. I'm not sure I want to spend that much for such limited range. But it was a great ride and I'm sure tempted!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

In trail mode you can get a lot more range and you can change the settings to give you more power in the lower modes. I only use boost maybe 10% of the time and eco 10%, trail mode the rest. Plus there's the extender but I haven't found a need for it yet, it's a great bike tho buy it!


----------



## mtbnutty (Aug 5, 2004)

When I got my Rise I set out to drain the battery in my local riding area (Auburn). I rode it like a mountain bike, meaning mostly using eco and trail mode, and not relying on boost to float me up the climbs. I got 40 miles 5700' climbing in 5 1/2 hrs. of riding before the battery died.

For reference, I demoded a Levo SL and did the exact routes and got 30 miles, 4000' climbing in 4 hrs. ride time before the battery died.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I think the comment about riding it “like it’s a mtn bike” is spot on. This was my first time on an e-mtb and I was so enamored with the motor that I just wanted to charge as hard as possible up the hills. It did that very very well. I was curious about whether the reduced 65NM would be a sufficient boost. Let me tell you it for sure is. The only sections I couldn’t climb were the very steepest sections, and the problem wasn’t lack of power. The problem was it was just too steep—loss of traction and couldn’t keep the front end planted. 


I’d say that between the three modes the Trail mode was really very good. It gave enough extra power to make me feel 20 years younger in terms of my capabilities. But that Boost mode is intoxicating. Makes one feel like Superman. 

Does anyone know if you can plug in an external battery mid ride? I mean after you’ve run down the internal and an external, could one remove the dead external and replace it with a fresh one that you’ve been carrying in a backpack, then continue on? At that point your main internal battery would be dead but I assume that’s not a problem. I’d expect that to work and it would give one lots of options for more range so long as you’re willing to carry that 3rd battery around. 

Another observation, I loved the walk mode! On my first ride I didn’t know how to operate it so I ended up pushing the bike uphill a few places. On the second ride I had it sorted and, let me say, walk mode is a great feature!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't see why not, I think the motor uses the external battery first then uses the main. That's a lot of juice tho trying to climb every local mtn in boost?  I think I could do close to 35 miles and 4k climbing in trail mode, more if I use eco some but eco just barely offsets the added weight and kinda feels like riding a regular bike to me, so I've just used that when the red light comes on. Boost is fun but feels like too much on most singletrack to me I use it on fireroads sometimes.

I will say the one downside for me is the wheelbase, I've got an XL and it has a loooong wheelbase, can be a handful in tight technical sections


----------

